# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF SL3 Simlock Recovery v9.0 Update!! Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*Introducing The ATF Simlock Recovery Module v1.0*   *Introduction:*   *In the past, when a dead Nokia BB5 SL3 Phone comes to your shop, it was only* *possible for you to backup the IMEI via a Backup RPL Function. There was no* *way for you to backup a possibly 100% working SIMLOCK inside the phone because* *you needed Local/Test Mode in order to get the PM Backups. Dead Phones cannot* *give you Local/Test Mode at all, so you cannot backup the Simlocks even if you* *wanted to.* *Now here comes the Solution... The ATF Simlock Recovery Module v1.0 will allow* *you to BACKUP SIMLOCKS from a DEAD PHONE! Just a 1-click solution for Recovery* *Level 1 and Level 2 for NON-CORRUPTED SIMLOCKS on a DEAD PHONE.*  *Even if your phone SIMLOCKS are CORRUPTED, The ATF Network can still attempt to*  *perform a Level 3 Recovery from it, but it will cost you some ATF SL3 Credits.*  *Here is a Short Description about the three Simlock Recovery Levels:*  *Recovery Level 1:*  ** FREE for ALL ATF BOX Users (DOES NOT NEED CREDITS or ATF NETWORK ACTIVATION)* ** Phone DOES NOT need to be AUthorized* ** 100% Stand Alone* ** Supports ALL SL3 XSR3 NAND Blocks for RAPUv1, RAPUv2, RAPIDO, RAPG3v4 and BCM21351* ** Supports ALL SL3 XSR2 NAND Blocks for RAPUv1, RAPUv2, RAPIDO, RAPG3v4 and BCM21351* ** Supports ALL SL3 NOR Blocks for RAP3Gv3 (FULL PM RECOVERY)* ** Supports ALL SL2 NOR Blocks for RAP3Gv3 (FULL PM RECOVERY)* ** Supports ALL SL1 NOR Blocks for RAP3Gv3 (FULL PM RECOVERY)* ** Supports USB or FBUS Connection (FBUS ONLY FOR RAP3Gv3)* ** Recover from DUMP FILE or from Connected PHONE* ** Super Fast Recovery, BUT SIMLOCKS WILL NOT BE VERIFIED* ** The output file is a REGULAR PM FILE with PM 120 Sections 0, 1, 2 and 3* ** DOES NOT SUPPORT FULLY ERASED PHONES* ** SUCCESS RATE = 70% if the CORRECT SIMLOCKS ARE STILL INSIDE THE FLASH DUMP*   *Recovery Level 2:*  ** FREE for ALL ATF Network Users (DOES NOT NEED CREDITS)* ** Phone NEEDS to be Authorized via The ATF Network* ** Stand Alone ONLY AFTER PHONE IS AUTHORIZED via The ATF Network* ** Supports ALL SL3 XSR3 NAND Blocks for RAPUv1, RAPUv2, RAPIDO, RAPG3v4 and BCM21351* ** Supports ALL SL3 XSR2 NAND Blocks for RAPUv1, RAPUv2, RAPIDO, RAPG3v4 and BCM21351* ** Supports ALL SL3 NOR Blocks for RAP3Gv3 (FULL PM RECOVERY + RECOVER ORIGINAL SIMLOCKS if SIMLOCKS are OVERWRITTEN)* ** Supports ALL SL2 NOR Blocks for RAP3Gv3 (FULL PM RECOVERY)* ** Supports ALL SL1 NOR Blocks for RAP3Gv3 (FULL PM RECOVERY)* ** Supports USB or FBUS Connection (FBUS ONLY FOR RAP3Gv3)* ** Recover from Connected PHONE ONLY* ** Recovery Time will depend on Fragmentation Level of the XSR Blocks* ** SIMLOCKS WILL BE VERIFIED (Since Phone is already Authorized)* ** The output file is a REGULAR PM FILE with PM 120 Sections 0, 1, 2 and 3* ** DOES NOT SUPPORT FULLY ERASED PHONES* ** SUCCESS RATE = 95% if the CORRECT SIMLOCKS ARE STILL INSIDE THE FLASH DUMP*   *Recovery Level 3:*  ** Needs SL3 Credits and only available for ATF Network Activated Users* ** Phone NEEDS to be Authorized via The ATF Network* ** Recovery is performed by our Servers (NOT STAND ALONE)* ** Supports ALL SL3 XSR3 NAND Blocks for RAPUv1, RAPUv2, RAPIDO, RAPG3v4 and BCM* ** Supports ALL SL3 XSR2 NAND Blocks for RAPUv1, RAPUv2, RAPIDO, RAPG3v4 and BCM* ** Supports ALL SL3 NOR Blocks for RAP3Gv3* ** Supports USB or FBUS Connection (FBUS ONLY FOR RAP3Gv3)* ** Recovery Time will depend on CURRENT TASK LOAD on the ATF Simlock Recovery Server* ** SIMLOCKS WILL BE VERIFIED (Since Phone is already Authorized)* ** The output file is a REGULAR PM FILE with PM 120 Sections 0, 1, 2 and 3* ** POSSIBLE TO SUPPORT OVERWRITTEN PM 120 Blocks with Wrong PM 120 Blocks* ** POSSIBLE TO SUPPORT FULLY ERASED PHONES* ** DOES NOT SUPPORT WRONG FLASHED PHONES with WRONG FIRMWARE (Repartitioned NANDs)* ** SUCCESS RATE = 95% if the Phone is not wrongly Repartitioned by a wrong Firmware*   *IMPORTANT INFORMATION:*   *1. Level 1 Recovered Simlocks are NOT VERFIED to be Working (NOT GUARANTEED)* *2. Level 2 Recovered Simlocks are 100% VERIFIED and Guaranteed to WORK* *3. Level 3 Recovered Simlocks are 100% VERIFIED and Guaranteed to WORK*  *Summary:*  *If your phone is DEAD, but the SIMLOCKS are 100% OK, then the ATF Simlock*  *Recovery Module will recover your simlocks for you via Recovery Level 1 or 2.* *If your phone is DEAD, and the SIMLOCKS are possibly corrupted, then the*  *ATF Simlock Recovery Module will recover your simlocks for you via Recovery* *Level 3 + ATF SL3 Credits.*  *Box Firmware Update:*  *New ATF Firmware LogiCore 10.3.15 for ATF Chrome, ATF Lightning and ATF* *Nitro Boxes*  *Other Updates:* ** MEEGO PHONE Authorization EVEN IF 20-digit SL3 Code is detected.* ** Shows full RPL (Certificates) Information during Backup RPL on BB5 Phones.* *--> Checks Original IMEI* *--> Checks Original Product Code* *--> Checks PA_PUBLIC_ID* *--> Checks PA_PUBLIC_KEYS_HASH* *--> Checks Original BT ID* *--> Checks Original WLAN ID*  ** New option in Settings "Select USB Connection by Default when ATF Software Starts"* ** Cross Flashing is now IMPOSSIBLE if Phone has good IMEI (NO MORE WRONG FIRMWARES)* ** Flash File CRC32 is now CHECKED BY DEFAULT on Flash Files downloaded from NaviFirm etc...*  ** Other small tweaks which I already forgot to mention...*  *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*      *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

جزاكم الله خيرا   
الله الموفق  
للجميع

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

جزيت خيرا وشكرا +++ لغلاتك يابوب وهنا روابط التحميل *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

